# Port Forwarding in BSNL's Seimens C2110 Modem ?



## Krazy Bluez (Aug 30, 2008)

How do I port forward to get optimal speeds ? I've seen in tutorials section that there is a similar thread but id didn't worked for me, do please help me guys...


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Sep 1, 2008)

Please help me guys, no one's replying....


----------



## midhunmon (Oct 18, 2008)

Did u try to enter the port number in the port forwarding section under Security in the router(192.168.1.1)? And aslo did you enter ur ip in the Virtual Server(DMZ Host ).Because those worked for older modems. 

But i found out that this modem has UPnP Compatibility and u need not do anything in the router. You just simply tick the "Enable UPnP port mapping" chechbox in uTorrent and after a few minutes the port would be forwarded.

Reply if that helps!


----------

